# Best racing pigeon books



## Hillboy (Jun 23, 2017)

What's some good reading material....best books ? Best magazine?


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

victor vansalen books


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

pigeonracingforum.com


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Tim, where can i find it in the forum what thread is it in??? i looked up this book on line they go for over 450$ Beachwood


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

WOW ! I just looked up on e-bay. His books are bringing $300.00 !! And to think, I bought both his books for $49.00 each and I thought that was a lot back then. I read them at least once a year. There is so much you miss the first time around.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

This is old school but still a great book
Dave

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rotondo-on...ng+pigeons&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313

the link doesn't seem to work but go to ebay and search Rotondo on Racing Pigeons.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

racing pigeon books free download google this


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Dave , i read that book in 1987 it was a very good book on racing pigeons Beachwood


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

beachwood45789 said:


> Hi Tim, where can i find it in the forum what thread is it in??? i looked up this book on line they go for over 450$ Beachwood


Hey Robert, hope all is well.....the OP asked about reading material so my response was to send them towards the forum site. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Hillboy (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks for all the feed back. Whats the most popular/best magazine everybody's reading


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

*lots of info*

Here is a website that a lot of good information. Its almost as good as a book. Be sure to check the stuff on the left side too.
https://www.mclaughlinlofts.com/secrets-.html


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Wildcat Hunter, i posted Mclauglin loft tips in the thread tips for young bird racing Beachwood


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

OK, thats cool. I visit the website quite often, getting older and forget a lot. He has good information.


----------

